# flounder gigging



## ladyluvs2fish (Apr 14, 2014)

Any comments on flounder gigging charters in the area?  Likes/dislikes?


----------



## jfish (Apr 14, 2014)

not sure about here locally but I know there is one at Fernandina.  google it.


----------



## doeboy1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Look at the forum thread on florida sportsman titled flounder gigging advice i wish id been given before you book it.


----------



## Steve762us (Apr 15, 2014)

That would be this page...

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/...Flounder-Gigging-Advice-I-wish-I-d-Been-Given

...definitely makes for an interesting read.


----------



## doeboy1 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks I don't know hoe to post a link like that.


----------



## dark horse (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeff Starling runs an honest quality operation.

Cell 912 536 1769

Honest nice guy that will work very hard for you.  Charters in SC waters just across GA line


----------



## jfish (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow sorry for my post had no idea.


----------



## ranger374 (Apr 15, 2014)

man I just read some of that post, sounds exactly like the trip a buddy of mine took a few years ago.  don't know if it was the same guy, but it sure sounds like it.  He said it was the biggest waste of money he ever spent on a fishing charter


----------



## ladyluvs2fish (Apr 16, 2014)

A big thanks for the heads up on this charter cause this is the one that I was thinking about.

I am glad you posted the link because I could not find it yesterday.

Jfish I am glad you posted we may not have gotten the info without it.

I will def continue to look, but that one is off the list.

Thanks


----------



## fishin magician (Apr 22, 2014)

*gigging*

Im no expert by any means.  but i know for a fact that there are flounder in the area of pelican spit, because i looked in the cooler of a man that had spent the night gigging . i'm pretty sure that he was well over the limit.either there or christmas creek on cumberland.


----------



## jfish (Apr 22, 2014)

Gig boat I hope will be ready for me in few weeks. I am boat poor.


----------



## floundergigger (May 11, 2014)

I love to gig.  Problem with gigging is its hard to "plan"a trip because so many things have to be perfect to have a successful trip.  It's like tonight's the night lets go! West winds the best wind for gigging.  Depends on boat traffic. How hard has it rained? What the moons doing? How high the tides have been..  But it's real nice to catch them when their stacked ontop of each other 3 high.  Good luck though


----------



## fishdog (May 11, 2014)

Ok, this guy sucks. I would like some more info on this. From what I here there are lots of places to gig with no boat, such as pelican spit. I know on a low tide you can walk right across it and there is miles of sand there. 
What type of moon? 

What type of light works best? 

I am sure the clearer the water the better.
I am ready to hook up the john boat!


----------



## GLS (May 17, 2014)

Jeff Starling has an incredible gigging rig.  Massive floodlights powered by a generator on a large, wide flat-bottomed boat pushed in inches of water by a small air prop.  He knows what he's doing and sticks to the clear water between Hilton Head and Beaufort.


----------



## Bpruitt (May 17, 2014)

floundergigger said:


> I love to gig.  Problem with gigging is its hard to "plan"a trip because so many things have to be perfect to have a successful trip.  It's like tonight's the night lets go! West winds the best wind for gigging.  Depends on boat traffic. How hard has it rained? What the moons doing? How high the tides have been..  But it's real nice to catch them when their stacked ontop of each other 3 high.  Good luck though



^Good luck but read this 3 times.Someone familiar with the area can always get a few though.Good nights are several different things lining up.


----------

